# Suche Komplettübersicht über installierte Packete

## Altanos

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Übersicht über alle installierten Programme zu erstellen?

Danke für die Hilfe.

CU

Altanos

----------

## AlterEgo

var/db/pkg/<sub-dirs>

zeigt eine Liste von allen installierten Pakete.

(Erster Deutsch-sprachige Post in meinem ganzen Leben  :Cool:  )Last edited by AlterEgo on Wed Jul 31, 2002 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Altanos

Beim ersten mal hies es timeout vom Server. Habe den doppelten Eintrag schon gelöscht. 

Danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

CU

Altanos

----------

## mglauche

emerge -ep world sollte eigenlich auch alle anzeigen  :Wink: 

----------

## Beforegod

ein qpkg -q tuts auch!

----------

## citizen428

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> ein qpkg -q tuts auch!

 

Wenn getoolkit installiert ist, was es aber IMHO auf jeden Fall sein sollte, sind nämlich einige nützliche Sachen drin.

----------

## Beforegod

Ich bilde mir ein das Gentoolkit irgendwie als eine Abhängigkeit vorhanden ist..

wenn nicht sollte es natrülich schon installiert sein, denn es hat einige Interessante sachen an bord  :Wink: 

----------

## citizen428

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Ich bilde mir ein das Gentoolkit irgendwie als eine Abhängigkeit vorhanden ist..
> 
> 

 

Also bei mir war es nach der Installation (1.2 ISO) nicht mit an Bord. Hab dann in auf gentoo-user was über etc-update gelesen, und musste es einfach haben.

----------

## Pietschy

```
/usr/lib/portage/bin/pkglist
```

 :Wink: 

Ronny

----------

